# Bolbitis Heudelotii



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have had a large Bolbitis Heudelotii growing in a tank with not other plants for nearly a year now. It was growing slowly but surely. The lighting was low and I used minimal ferts because I didn't want an algae bloom. About two months ago I began dosing via the EI method on my treasured Bolbitis. I didn't see much of a difference. To make a long story shot, I have ignored it for about a week and now I'm noticing some serious melting. I honestly almost cried. The rhizome appears to be in good shape but those beautiful deep green leaves are disintegrating.  Please help!!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

did you use excel or any similar "liquid CO2" product?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Melting doesn't mean death, it just means the water parameter's have changed and it's trying to adjust to the new state.


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

I do use a couple drops of Excel everyday.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Some plants are sensitive to excel and can melt, that could be your culprit. 

Or perhaps like Lil said, a change in your water parameter is causing the plant to shed its leaves in order to grow new leaves tailored to the new environment.


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just hate seeing my baby suffer!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would recommend stopping the excel for atleast a month and see how your bolbitis does. What other plants do you have in the tank?

I understand the frustration as its such a slow growing plant...


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have no other plants with it. It's acting as a "grow tank" for another tank. Over the weekend, I added a compressed c02 set up, resumed the EI dosing method and increased the water flow. I'm not sure what else can be done.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd just cut out the excel


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just checking in since my last post. It has been two weeks and my Bolbitis has lost nearly all its leaves. I increased the light and introduced compressed CO2 as well as continuing the EI dosing method. With that said, I have noticed 3-4 baby leaves (still all curled up) sprouting out of the rhizome! It's going to take time but I am determined to nurse her back to its original beauty.


----------

